# dorschangeln vor langeland?



## troutman (14. Februar 2005)

hi.

ich habe vor vielen jahren einige urlaube auf langeland verbracht war begeistert von den dortigen dorschverhältnissen und hatte immer fette beute gemacht.jetzt wollte ich mal wieder dorthin fahren und höre allerdings häufig,dass die dorschbestände dort massiv zurückgegangen sind und sich eine fahrt dorthin nicht mehr lohnt.hat einer hier erfahrungen diesbezüglich in den letzten jahren dort gemacht und weiss wie es um den dorsch dort bestellt ist?
lohnt sich eine fahrt dorthin noch?
würde mich freuen wenn ich ein wenig feedback bekommen würde.
danke euch,
gruss,alex:q


----------



## Heiko112 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Moin und Willkommen im Forum. (nun bin ich auch mal erster):q :q 


benutze doch mal die "Suchen" Funktion, einfach mal Langeland eingeben findest schon was .#6


----------



## Ralf-H (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Moin Alex,
zusammen mit 5-6 Angelkollegen bin ich bis 2003 fast 10 Jahre lang nach Langeland zum Angeln gefahren (Lohals, Haus mit Dieselkutter). Die Ergebnisse auf Dorsch waren fast immer phantastisch, was Größe und Stückzahl angeht. Die letzten Jahre wurden jedoch kontinuierlich schlechter. Nach langem Überlegen sind wir zu der Vermutung gekommen, daß die schwindenden Dorschbestände direkt mit dem Rückgang der Muschelbänke zu tun haben könnten. Normalerweise findet man beim Abtasten des Grundes mit Pilker oder GuFi diese Muschelbänke recht einfach. Über die Jahre hat sich so eine lange Liste von GPS-Spots angesammelt. In den letzten Jahren sind diese abgespeicherten Muschelbänke einfach verschwunden, und damit die Dorsche.
Im Jahr 2003 haben wir genau eine einzige kleine Muschelkank gefunden, wo wir dann auch ein paar brauchbare Dorsche verhaften konnten, der Rest war blanker Sandboden. Klar, wir haben nicht jeden qcm absuchen können, haben aber den gesamten Norden und Osten abgeklappert, die Hotspots waren einfach weg.
Ich glaube nicht, daß dieses Phänomen irgendetwas mit "Verdreckung" oder dem Bau der Brücke zu tun hat, vielmehr ist die Ostsee fast ein Binnenmeer und somit auf die Frischwasser- und damit Sauerstoffversorgung vom Kattegatt abhängig, Miesmuscheln sind da sehr empfindlich. Die dazu notwendigen Winterstürme bzw. Strömungen waren in den letzten Jahren jedoch ziemlich mau. Dies war auch anhand der geringen O2-Meßwerte in Eckernförder/Flensburger Bucht erkennbar.
Ich bin der Meinung, daß sich das Ganze in einigen Jahren wieder bessern wird, nur braucht so eine Muschelbank of Jahre, bis sie eine nennenswerte Größe erreicht hat.
"That´s life !!!"
Seitdem fahren wir lieber nach Norwegen, vielleicht sieht mich Langeland in einigen Jahren wieder, mal sehen. Die Meerforellenbestände sind ja noch immer gut.
Evtl. hat jemand anderes ähnliche Erfahrungen oder Beobachtungen gemacht? Bitte melden.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Hi Troutman,

der Dorschbestand in Langeland scheint sich gut erholt zu haben. Ich war in den letzten Jahren oft oben gewesen und gut bis sehr gut gefangen. Speziell im letzten Jahr wurde unglaublich gut gefangen. Ausser Dorsch ist auch reichlich Plattfisch zu holen. Mefo's liefen bis jetzt auch sehr gut. Leider konnte ich arbeitsbedingt letztes Jahr nur zwei mal nach LL fahren.  :c 

Schau auch mal bei mir rein, da gibts auch das eine oder andere zum Thema Langeland.

http://www.fishing-web.de


----------



## dorschx (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Ich kann Ralf-H nur zustimmen!

Da in den letzten Jahren die Stürme aus der "richtigen" Richtung fehlten,
ist nicht ausreichend Salzwasser in die recht ausgesüßte und überdüngte Ostsee gelangt.
Dadurch gehen Muschelbestände, die wie oben beschrieben sehr empfindlich reagieren, zurück.
Und noch etwas geschieht:
Befindet sich der Dorschlaich in nicht ausreichend salzhaltigem Wasser, schwebt er nicht, sondern sinkt zu Grund und verendet!

Was den Sturm betrifft, hat er zwar mein letztes Wochenende in Dänemark versaut :r , aber es hat auch etwas gutes:

Der Laich hat eine gute Chance zu überleben #6 
Und ich möchte meinem Sohn mal das Filetieren echter Dorsche beibringen!!!

Ein kleiner Denkanstoss, wenn eure Tour das nächste mal wegen Sturm ausfallen sollte......................

Petri Heil, dorschx


----------



## Forellenudo (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Ich war letzdes Jahr mit meinem Sohn auf Langeland,und wir haben super gefangen #6 sieh dir mal den Bericht auf meiner Hompage an #6


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Es ist sehr interessant, wenn man hier die unterschiedlichen Meinungen zu Langeland liest. Es mag auch wirklich Änderungen im Bestand gegeben haben. Trotzdem beobachtet man, dass es auch andere Unterschiede gibt:
Die alte, klassische Pilkangelei, also raus, so tief wie möglich, 150 Gramm oder schwerer und dann das Eisen durchs Wasser gezerrt ist weitgehend tot. Dies Art der Angelei kann
vielleicht noch im Frühjahr Fisch bringen.
Die Kollegen, die sich umgestellt haben, flacher und leichter zu fischen, fangen noch sehr gut. Ich glaube von dieser Fischerei spricht auch Udo oben. Der Dorsch steht oft nur auf 2 bis 4m Tiefe und kann sehr schön mit Twistern gefangen werden. Ich beabachte immer wieder, dass sich Angler um entsprechende Ratschläge nicht scheren und rausdonnern. Kein Wunder.
Durch diese Umstellung ergeben sich aber auch andere Reviere. So sind die Angelbegiete um Südlangeland oder um die Nordspitze sicher besser für diese Art der
Angelei geeignet, als die steilen Hänge vor Spodsbjerg. Ich spreche mit vielen Anglern,
lese viel und bin auch oft mit dem eigenen Boot unterwegs. Der Dorschbestand vor Langeland ist für eine schöne und ertragreiche Angelei noch immer sehr gut.
Über den Plattfischbestand dort braucht man auch kein Wort zu verlieren. Er ist einfach klasse. Auch hier fahren viele erst aml auf 8 bis 12 Meter. Das kann gut sein. Aber die
meisten Platten kann man dort fangen, wo man den Grund noch sehen kann....


----------



## sitzangler (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Für mich waren die 2 Wochen im Oktober 2004 die beiden besten Wochen auf Langeland überhaupt.
Wie viele meiner Vorposter schon gesagt haben, es lohnt nicht mehr mit schwerem Gerät zu angeln, richtig,  leicht ist angesagt und auch nicht in 30 m Tiefe.
Vieleicht lag es auch daran das wir diesmal nicht Spodsbjerg gewählt hatten sondern Bagenkop.
Auch die Brandungsangelei lief bedeutend besser als die Jahre zuvor, im Schnitt von 18 - 23 Uhr ca. 8 bis 15 große Brandungsdorsche zwischen 50 und 65 cm Länge. Diesmal war es auch umgekehrt erst kamen die Großen und ab ca. 22:30 die Nemos. Nur mit der Meerforelle liefs noch nicht so, aber auch mein Tag wird kommen. #6 
Für mich wird Langeland immer ein super Revier bleiben, man muss sich halt auf die Gegebenheiten einstellen.


                                                     der sitzangler #:


----------



## Ralf-H (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Moin Dolphin,
Dein Kommentar zur Angeltechnik ist absolut korrekt. Ich habe seit ca. 20 Jahren keinen Pilker oder Jig schwerer als 75g benutzt, eher 35-40g an 75g-3,30m-Spinnrute.
Dorschx: der Einwand mit dem Laich und dem Salzgehalt ist natürlich auch sehr wichtig.

Nach unseren Erfahrungen waren im Norden und Osten um Langeland gerade auch die Flachwasserzonen (z.B. Gällegrund) mausetot. Mein persönlich größter Dorsch biß da in 4m Tiefe (man konnte den Biß echt sehen !!!).
In 2001, 2002 und 2003 haben wir die wirklich nennenswerten Dorsche nur in der Fahrrinne zwischen Agersø und Omø (östlich Ll.) auf über 30m gefangen, auch mit leichtem Zeug.
Die paar Dorsch 2003 hatten wir am Südost-Ausgang der neuen Brücke auf einer Fläche, kleiner als ein Tennisplatz (Muscheln !!!). Sonst nix.
Die ehemals tollen Flachgebiete westlich von Omø (weil Muschelbänke) waren klinisch tot (jetzt reiner Sandgrund). Auch die früher guten Stellen um Sprogø und an der Westbrücke brachten rein garnix (außer große Hornhechte und sogar ein paar Seelachse !).
Mag sein, daß die Gebiete um Süd-Langeland noch ganz gut sind, der Norden und Osten ist nicht mehr das was es mal war. Ich wäre froh wenn mal jemand wieder was positives aus diesem Gebiet melden könnte.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Zwei stunden bevor ihr langeland erreicht, biege ich nach rechts ab und angel im lillebelt. :q  tiefes wasser, muscheln, reißende strömung, steingrund, tiefen bis 81 meter, windschutz, meerforellen, 100 meter zum fisch, gute dorsche, mit dem boot zu aldi, tolle gegend, usw.
lest in vier wochen mal die berichte vom bootsanglertreffen am kleinen belt..
ich will nicht sagen, das hier oder dort mehr fische gefangen werden.. aber kürzere anfahrt und windschutz sind schon schön#6 
gruß robert#h


----------



## Forellenudo (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

@Dolfin
Wir haben auch nur mit leichem Gerät gefischt und das in Tiefen von 5-max 20m #6


----------



## Torskfisk (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Man darf auch nicht die Schleppnetzfischerei außer acht lassen. Es ist zwar schon ein bischen her, 1998, da war es allerdings so, dass die Kutter aus der Nordsee durch den Limfjord in die Ostsee kamen, weil in der Nordsee Fangverbot war. Die haben dann im Mai-Juni den Langelandbelt durchgepflügt. Vorher gab es zwischen dem Leuchtturm bei Bagenkop und der grünen Tonne noch Kanten, danach war es fast eine Ebene. Wenn auch so im nördlichen Teil Langelands gefischt wurde bleibt es natürlich nicht aus, dass die Muschelbänke verschwinden. Ich hoffe, dass es zumindest im südlichen Teil noch die größere auf 8 Meter querab zum Leuchtturm gibt??!!!


----------



## troutman (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

wow!vielen dank für die bisherigen antworten und kommentare die ihr zu meinem thema geschickt habt!!!bin überrascht und begeistert von diesem forum)
ist sehr interessant was ihr über die schwindenden muschelbänke und den teils zu niedrigen frischwasseraustausch zu berichten habt.meist geht man ja einfach von der erklärung 'zu dreckig' aus.
anscheinend gibt es aber noch genügend dorsch vor langeland auch wenn er nichtmehr so einfach zu finden ist wie vor etlichen jahren.aber solche berichte wie von udo stimmen mich doch sehr positiv.toll,dass ihr euer eigenes mindestmass eingführt habt!!sowas finde ich super.
das fischen scheint sich ja tatsächlich verändert zu haben.ich bin es noch gewohnt mit pilkern um 75-100 gramm mit beifängern zu angeln.das ist wohl passe´?
nehmt ihr dann eher spinnruten/schleppruten und nur twister und weichköder zum dorschangeln?
einen ganz lieben gruss,alex


----------



## Magic_Moses (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

In der aktuellen Ausgabe der Zeitschrift "Blinker" ist ein sehr schöner Bericht über den Dorsch vor Langeland. Vielleicht solltest du dir den auch einmal zu Gemüte führen. Klingt eigentlich recht vielversprechend wie ich finde.


----------



## troutman (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

danke für den tip:g 
werde mir die aktuelle ausgabe mal durchlesen und dann hoffentlich schlauer sein|kopfkrat 
warst du selber schon auf langeland und hast erfahrung dort?positiv#6 oder negativ:r ?

keep on smiling
alex 




			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> In der aktuellen Ausgabe der Zeitschrift "Blinker" ist ein sehr schöner Bericht über den Dorsch vor Langeland. Vielleicht solltest du dir den auch einmal zu Gemüte führen. Klingt eigentlich recht vielversprechend wie ich finde.


----------



## Hov-Micha (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

moin zusammen,

bin zusammen mit meinem Dad auch viele Jahre nach Langeland/Nordküste gefahren.
Zum Dorschfischen aber auch in erster Linie zum Watfischen auf Mefo!
Haben das trotz sehr guter Mefo-fänge aber eingestellt...Dorsch gab´s nämlich überhaupt nicht mehr!! Sogar Nebenerwerbsfischer haben´s aufgegeben, damals jedenfalls.
Die Schleppnetzfabriken haben wir auch gesehen, jungejunge die haben echt alles platt gekloppt! Rauf und runter 3 Schiffe parallel....da bleibt nix übrig.
Hab so ´92-96 immer massig Nemo´s gefangen und natürlich auch richtige Klopper! 2000 rum war dann Sense!!!
Das die Brücke die Strömungen verändert und mangelnder Wasseraustausch ein Grund für den Rückgang sind, halte ich allerdings auch für sehr warscheinlich.
Hab meine Fische auch meistens in 5-15m mit leichtem Geschirr gefangen. Macht auch viel mehr Spass als mit "Besenstielen" zu angeln!
Mann könnte allerdings auch die Theorie aufstellen das die Dorsche aus dem Tiefen ins Flachere vor den Schleppkänen flüchten...Scheuchwirkung!
Abends in der Dämmerung beim Spinnfischen gingen auch noch schöne Dorsche dran...die Brandungsangler haben schön gestaunt!

Naja, vielleicht verschlägt´s uns ja nochmal hin...die Insel ist ja traumhaft schön  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TL
Micha


----------



## Jolenus (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war letzdes Jahr mit meinem Sohn auf Langeland,und wir haben super gefangen #6 sieh dir mal den Bericht auf meiner Hompage an #6


 Hallo Forellenudo,
habe gerade deinen Beitrag über Langeland gelesen. Klasse! Auch wir sind bei Stefan im Quartier. Wann genau warst du 2004 mit deinem Sohn oben?
Gruß Jolenus


----------



## troutman (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

welche ruten und rollen benutzt ihr denn so beim leichten angeln auf dorsche?hat da jemand eine besondere empfehlung?
gruss,alexander


----------



## Norge-Träumer (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Also ich fahre jetzt schon über 10 Jahre 2mal im Jahr auf Langeland nächster Termin 30.4. - 7.5. 05 immer in Bagenkop immer bei Torben Hansen. Ich muss sagen wir fangen immer richtig gut Dorsch und wenn die Ausfuhrbeschränkung auch für Langeland gelten würde hätten wir schon öfters Probleme gehabt. Wir beangeln meistens den Bereich zwischen Dovnsklint und dem Leuchtturm immer zwischen 4-16 m kommt auf die Temperatur an. Seit 5 Jahren fischen wir nur noch Shads pur und genau in der Farbe wie im Blinker abgebildet 10cm Shads Bleiköpfe von Hakuma von 22-66 Gramm. Nur haben wir langsam ein Problem das wir die Shads nicht mehr in dieser Farbe bekommen und Länge. Die bleiköpfe muss man leider vorher bearbeiten weil die Aufnahme zu dick ist also abfeilen und Kerben einfeilen und dann die Shads mit Sekundenkleber einkleben hält super. Wenn man Pech hat beissen manche halt gerade den Schaufelschwanz weg aber sonst sehr gut. Es gab auch schon Tage da bissen die Dorsche auf Gummis überhaupt nicht dann Pilker solo in Rot-Schwarz 50-60 Gramm.
Also auf nach Langeland.

Gruß Uwe aus Mannheim#6


----------



## Ralf-H (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Moin Alex (Troutman),
ich benutze seit Jahren eine 2,5lbs, 3,60m Karpfenrute (Zebco World Champion) mit leicht gekürztem Griff. Mit dem Teil kann man geil werfen und man hat genügend Pufferwirkung für die 15er Fireline. Alles, was offiziell "Pilkrute" heißt, ist zu klobig und macht mir keinen Spaß. Als Rolle hab´ich eine 3000er Daiwa (Modell?) drauf. Das ganze ist schön leicht und macht Megaspaß.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Norge-Träumer (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Ich fische eine Dega Dorschspin 3,25 m lang bis 95 gr. Wurfgewicht und eine 4000er Stradic von Shimano bespult mit 17er Fireline in pink.
Für mich eine Supercombo.

Gruß Uwe aus Mannheim


----------



## troutman (1. März 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

hatte früher immer eine 275cm lange schwere spinn/bzw schlepprute für hecht mit eingermassen weicher spitze genommen.ist wie gesagt einige jahre her und ich weiss nicht,ob das noch 'up to date' ist.will mir jetzt eine neue ausrüstung zulegen und frage deshalb nach euren favorites.die eingesetzten ruten für diese art des dorschangelns sind wohl deutlich länger geworden?
sind shads auch weichköder wie twister?
netten gruss an alle))))
alex


----------



## Norge-Träumer (2. März 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Shads sind ebenso aus Weichplastik ( wie Twister ) auf deutsch heissen die Dinger Schaufelschwanzfische.

Auf Dorsch werden die in meiner Kiste nie mehr fehlen.

Gruß Uwe aus Mannheim


----------



## troutman (17. März 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

hi
bräuchte nochmals tips zwecks ausrüstung.die shops in denen ich war wollten mir ohne beratung die nächsbeste rute andrehen die grad griffbereit war.stelle mir unter kundensevice eigentlich was anders vor...kann mir jemand denn vielleicht rutentips geben,hat genaues modell mit ca preis oder kennt vielleicht einen onlineshop wenn schon die shops um die ecke nichts bringen.ihr würdet mir da sehr helfen;o))))danke im voraus.
alex


----------



## Ines (5. April 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

"Seit 5 Jahren fischen wir nur noch Shads pur und genau in der Farbe wie im Blinker abgebildet 10cm Shads Bleiköpfe von Hakuma von 22-66 Gramm. Nur haben wir langsam ein Problem das wir die Shads nicht mehr in dieser Farbe bekommen und Länge." (Das war ein Zitat)

Frage dazu:Was sind denn die Farben der Shads, die im Blinker abgebildet waren? Ich habe den Artikel leider nicht gelesen und will im Mai nach Langeland.

Ines


----------



## Norge-Träumer (6. April 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Hallo Ines,

Körper orange und schwarzer Rücken.
Bin in der ersten Maiwoche in Bagenkop und ab 20.8.05 nochmal eine Woche.

Gruß Uwe aus Mannheim


----------



## Wahoo (6. April 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Die alten Slotties von Ulli Beyer sind eigentlich immer ne Bank. Drauf achten das es wirklich die alten sind, die neuen sind zu weich. Was auch gehen müßte sind die von Shadxperts die sind auch verdammt gut. 
Zur Ausrüstung ist schon viel gesagt worden, nehmt eine Hechtrute, eine 3000 oder 4000 Rolle. Und die Schnur 17er Fireline???? Nie und nimmer. Bei Holger mal ne 15er Power Pro in gelb bestellen. 


Egon


----------



## Ines (6. April 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Danke für die Info. Ich bin vom 7. bis 12. Mai in Spodsbjerg, freue mich schon tierisch. Wißt ihr, ob man die besagten Shads im Angelcentrum Langelang in Spodsbjerg bekommt?

Gruß, Ines


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (7. April 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Angelcentrum hat große Auswahl, aber die Preise sind schon happig!
Besser alles zuhause kaufen! |rolleyes 
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Ptero (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

kann ich ja voll von profitieren. So viele Tipps und Erfahrungen für LL. 
Das mit dem leichten Geschirr hatte ich mir schon gedacht.
Brauche ich ja nicht viel neues zu kaufen, mitteschwere Spinnrute, Heavy- Feeder, hat man ja.
Was für ein Boot ist ratsam? 4 bis 5m offenes oder doch lieber eine Nummer grösser mit kleiner Kabine. Finde ich ja gemütlicher..........
Ich sehe das ja auch nicht so eng mit dem Fisch, will ja nur 14 Tage was anderes sehen und entspannen.
Der beschi...... Angeltag ist immer noch besser wie der beste Arbeitstag.
In diesem Sinne    #h


----------



## Fishaholic (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

>>>>>>  Noch 4 Stunden!! Dann ist Abfahrt nach LL!! <<<<<<<<


----------



## Norge-Träumer (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Du Glücklicher!!#h #h #h 
Viel Petri-Heil wünsche ich dir, ich muss noch bis 31.3.06 warten.

Gruß Uwe aus Mannheim


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Da sind wir mal gespannt!:q :q 
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Fishaholic (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Hi! Da bin ich wieder!
Vorweg muss ich sagen, dass ich vorerst keine Bilder liefern kann, da das Ladegerät meiner Cam aufgegeben hat. ABER meine Spezis hatten ja sogar ne Videokamera dabei. 

Abfahrt war ca 17Uhr in Nürnberg, irgendwann nach vielen KM und ner größeren Pause gings weiter ... über die Fehmarnsund Brücke und dann mit der Fähre nach Lolland und der nächsten Fähre nach Langeland. Umziehen, noch 2 Stunden herumschlagen und dann "stürmten" 10 Franken und 1 Schwabe die MS FIE.
Angefangen hat es bei mir eigentlich ganz gut, ein ca 5Pfünder hing am Schwarzen (Schwarzbarschgummi) Beifänger. Auch meine Spezis fingen einige Fische bis ca 6 Pfund, aber die Anzahl der Fische war gering und der Schnitt sehr (SEHR) klein. Es war sehr kalt, diesig und es gab kaum drift. 
Nach der Ersten Ausfahrt (alle waren stets gut gelaunt, eigentlich die ganze Tour über) haben wir erst mal das Quartier (Camping Langeland) bei John bezogen. Einfach, sauber, bequem und vorallem sehr gastfreundlich (von Lady Sophy mal abgesehen, wer sie kennt weiß welchen Kläffer ich meine)!
Der nächste Angeltag war änhlich dem Ersten, doch diesmal gings nach der Kuttertour noch auf Mefo, aber bis auf zwei Kontakte bei Klaus, war auch das nix. Der dritte und letzte Angeltag begrüßte und mit leichtem Zuckerguss über dem Land und gewechselter Windrichtung. Die kleine MS FIE (irgendwer nannte sie ungerechter Weise mal MiSt FIEh) hatte ganz schön zu kämpfen mit der aufgeschaukelten See:v , doch wir wurden im Laufe des Tages dafür mit Sonnenschein belohnt. Leider aber nicht mit Fischen (ich hatte nur 3 Winzlinge). Den größten Langeland Fisch hatte Olli, aber das war auch nur ein knapp 7 Pfünder. Man muss halt Angeln gehen, wenn die Fische beissen und nicht wenn man Zeit hat.|uhoh: Evtl lag es auch mit daran, dass der Kapitän Klaus fast nur Tiefen zwischen 25 und 45 Metern angefahren hat. Schade, aber egal, wir hatten unseren Spaß und ich werde bestimmt wieder einmal Langeland ansteuern. 
Irgendwann, |rolleyes nach dem ein oder anderen Bier kamen wir auf den Trichter uns für Sonntag noch bei Thomas in Heiligenhafen einzuladen. Er brachte uns mit seiner MS Einigkeit eigentlich immer zuverlässig Dorsch an den Haken. Dort fingen wir zwar noch weniger aber dafür bis 11 Pfund (natürlich wieder Olli, wer denn sonst) #q 
Tja und dann ging es nach Plünderung der Fischbuden wieder ca 700 KM Richtung Heimat. 
Alles über allem war es trotzdem eine Super Tour! Ich konnte (verglichen zu den anderen Ergebnisen) einigermasen erfolgreich meine neuen Köderkonstuktionen austesten und freue mich schon darauf, wenn ich spätestens wieder im Juni meine Köder in der Ostsee austeste.
Ich wünsche Euch mehr Erfolg und hoffentlich genauso viel Spaß bei Euren Angeltripps! 
MFG Steffen


----------



## Ptero (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

@ fishaholic,

hallo Steffen, 
wir wollen Ende Juli nach LL. Habe natürlich die Route schon ausgeguckt. Warum seid ihr mit der Fähre rüber, geht das so viel schneller?? Mein Routenplaner sagt mir hinten rum, über die 45 und dann die 9. Das mag kilomtermässig etwas weiter sein, aber zeitmässig nimmt sich das nichts.
Hat jemand andere Erfahrungen? Wir haben gebucht bei Haus und Boot. Kennt die jemand?  |kopfkrat

Fragen über Fragen, aber dafür gibts ja das Board.
An alle,die vor mir fahren, lasst mir noch einen drinn. 

vg, Peter


----------



## pepealfa (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Hallo,
fahren am 1.4. für 2 Wochen nach Stoense bei Lohals habe über Baeltferie gebucht. Bin früher immer über Kiel mit Fähre gefahren, fährt leider nicht mehr. Habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass über Land eine schöne abwechslungsreiche Strecke ist und die Zeit ist genauso als über Puttgarden.
War jetzt leider einige Jahre nicht mehr auf LL, da der Fischbestand immer weiter zurückging und meine Jungs noch nicht auf ein Boot wollten.
Werde mich mal überraschen lassen, wie es dieses Jahr aussieht. Vielleicht gibt es ja mal ein paar schöne Butt und Dorsch.
Grüße an alle hier
Peter


----------



## Fishaholic (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Wie wir gefahren sind, konnte mir zum Glück ziemlich egal sein, ich musste nicht fahren und dunkel war es sowieso. Schade war es nur, dass die Fähren auf dem Rückweg so blöde Abfahrtzeiten hatten, dass wir dann komplett aussenrum gefahren sind um nach Heiligenhafen zu kommen. Ich würde am liebsten gleich wieder an die Ostsee, wenn ich mir die Hochwasser geplagten Flüsse bei mir daheim ansehe!
MFG Steffen

Ach ja ich hatte unterschlagen, dass Klaus und Ed paar richtig schöne Platte landen konnten. Fotos folgen nächste Woche.


----------



## Langelandfrank (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Hallo Ptero,

fahren seit 6 Jahren nach Bukkemose und mieten uns immer ein Haus über Novasol. Haus und Boot kenne ich, liegt gleich nebenan bei Fredmose. Wir fahren auch immer oben lang. Preislich günstiger und dauert auch nicht viel länger, wenn du die Wartezeit an der Fähre noch einrechnest. 
Fahren im Mai nach Langeland. Boot nehmen wir immer mit.


----------



## Ptero (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Hallo Frank,
würde auch lieber in einer anderen Zeit fahren, geht aber mit 13jährigen Sohnemann nicht. Hatten schon einigen Kontakt mit dem Vermieter, hört sich ganz sympatisch an.
Melde dich wenn du zurück bist, nehme alle Tipps dankend an.

vg. Peter


----------



## Seawinds2201 (17. August 2006)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Hallöchen !
Also wir fahren 2x im Jahr nach LAngeland.Einmal im MAi um Hornhecht zu fangen um 1x im Oktober auf Dorsch.Im letzten Herbst haben wir sehr gut gefangen.Rausgefahren sind wir von Spodsbjerg aus.So in etwa Höhe grüne Tonne hatten wir die meißten Bisse.Wir waren zufrieden und werden auch in diesem Jahr unser Glück wieder versuchen.Grüsse Janna


----------



## Rumpelrudi (17. August 2006)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*



Seawinds2201 schrieb:


> Einmal im MAi um Hornhecht zu fangen um 1x im Oktober auf Dorsch.



#6Noch jemand, der die besten Zeiten kennt:m


----------



## Seawinds2201 (17. August 2006)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Ist so nicht ganz richtig,aber für uns die besten Zeiten,weil Junior da Ferien hat...


----------



## Rumpelrudi (17. August 2006)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Ein glücklicher Zufall also:m

Dann dürften sich die Ferienzeiten für den Junior am Besten nicht ändern|supergri
War im Mai auch dort auf Hornis, aber im Süden. 40 Stück am Nachmittag waren kein Problem vom Ufer aus, wenn man wollte. Aber wer will sich schon einen Wolf angeln ?


----------



## Seawinds2201 (18. August 2006)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Also soviel Glück war uns nicht beschieden. Für Hornhecht sind wir Lohals rausgefahren.Haben allerdings den ganzen Tag geangelt,aber das meiste waren 34 Stk.Muss aber dazu sagen,das wir es Anfangs mit Schleppangeln versucht haben-da hatten wir kaum Bisse.Erst als wir auf Wasserkugel umgestiegen waren klappte es besser....Nächsten Mai sind wir schlauer...


----------



## zokkyy64 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Hallo, norgeträumer,

ich möchte im März zum erstenmal noch Langeland, Bagenkop ,auf Dorsch und Mefos
hast du da einige Tips für mich, vielen Dank Vorab

Viele Grüsse  Uwe


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

bei klaus von der ms fie ist man immer an einer guten adresse°! er gibt sich immer sehr viel mühe das fisch an bord kommt! aber der angler muss auch gut angeln können um an fisch zu kommen! wenn die ringler z.b im mai laichen bringt es nichts mit wattwurm, pilker oder wie auch immer zu fischen. gerade im belt muss man viel probieren bis der beste köder / oder die beste angelart gefunden wurde!
gebe aber auch gerne tips per pn!


----------



## Multe (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Sieht im Moment im Langelandbelt sehr gut aus mit den Dorschen. Zum Jahreswechsel fingen sich 10 Dänen auf der M/S Hanne ihren traditionellen Neujahrdorsch. Sie hatten ganau 100 Dorsche, wobei der Größte 7,1kg auf die Waage brachte. siehe www.sportsfiskeren.dk


----------



## Lockenfrosch (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*



Dr.ChaosAD schrieb:


> Hi Troutman,
> 
> der Dorschbestand in Langeland scheint sich gut erholt zu haben. Ich war in den letzten Jahren oft oben gewesen und gut bis sehr gut gefangen. Speziell im letzten Jahr wurde unglaublich gut gefangen. Ausser Dorsch ist auch reichlich Plattfisch zu holen. Mefo's liefen bis jetzt auch sehr gut. Leider konnte ich arbeitsbedingt letztes Jahr nur zwei mal nach LL fahren.  :c
> 
> Von wem hast du das denn wohl erfahren? Lies dir mal die Fangberichte vom letzten Jahr durch, die Angelei auf Dorsch rings um Langeland war letztes jahr eine einzige Katastrophe. Bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen sind alle Angler, die regelmäßig nach Langeland gefahren sind, sehr enttäuscht gewesen, ich auch. Sag mir mal nur einen, der *unglaublich gut* gefangen hat.


----------



## Axel H. (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Hallo Boardys,

habe eben den Bericht vom Lockenfrosch gelesen und muß leider bestätigen.
Letztes Jahr war um LL MEGA Ebbe mit Dorsch. Das einzige positive was ich hörte 
waren die Plattenfänge im Herbst.


Last uns warten und hoffen auf bessere Zeiten.


----------



## Greenhorn (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Hallo LL-Freunde, 

ich bin nun wirklich super-schreibfaul, wie man an der Anzahl meiner Postings sieht. Aber diese Thema beschäftigt mich nun doch sehr, daher nun eine etwas ausführlichere Schilderung. 

Erst einmal möchte ich mich (Jahre später  ) noch einmal ausdrücklich bei den Boardies bedanken, die mir 2005 vor meiner ersten LL Tour und als Board Neuling sehr hilfreiche Tipps gegeben haben. 

Ich kann die 2009er Berichterstattung bzgl. Langeland im Board zumindest für den Sommer nicht richtig nachvollziehen. 

Daher möchte ich mal meine subjektiven Erlebnisse schildern. Ich war Mitte August oben. Gewohnt haben wir in Bukkemose und geangelt haben wir in Spodsbjerg. Ein Freund von mir war schon eine Woche vorher da und hat in zu der Zeit mit zumindest an dem Tag erfolglosen Anglern gesprochen. Offensichtlich wurde schon seit geraumer Zeit schlecht gefangen, schließlich kursierten schon richtig drollige Theorien: z.B. wurde gemutmaßt, das Senfgas aus Munitionsrückständen ausgelaufen sei und die Fische verscheucht hat... 

Angler am Oesterskov waren auch ziemlich verzweifelt und hatten bis auf ein paar Platte und auch nix im Boot. Sie meinten sie hätten alles abgesucht usw. Wir waren daher auch schon schon total pessimistisch.

In Spodsbjerg zeigte sich dann ein anderes Bild. Wir selber haben jetzt nicht so herausragend gefangen, aber ein paar 75er waren dabei und es war zumindest so viel, dass es Spass gemacht hat und das ist in der heutigen Zeit doch die Hauptsache.

Allgemein ist zu der Zeit offensichtlich aber sehr gut gefangen worden. Ich habe Kollegen gesehen, die diverse große Kadavern (min. 90er) wieder mit aufs Wasser genommen haben.  Andere Kollegen haben sich auch sehr zufrieden geäußert. 

Ich weiß auch aus Postings, dass zu der Zeit einige Boardies da waren, von denen aber keine Fangmeldungen zu lesen waren. Das hätte den Gesamteindruck LL2009 vielleicht etwas verändert.

Eine Anekdote noch dazu. An einem Tag war es recht windig und ich hatte meine 6jährige Tochter und meine Mutter mit draußen. "Tolle" Idee im Nachhinein. Beiden ist schlecht geworden und ich war mehr oder weniger nur am rein- und rausfahren und Familie versorgen. Als ich letztlich reinfuhr empfing mich ein wirklich netter Kollege, der mir am Vortag noch Tipps gegeben hatte am Steg und erkundigte sich nach meinem Fang. Als ich sagte, das ich nix dabei habe, dachte er ich will ihn veräppeln. Er meinte alle hätten an dem Tag die Kisten voll gehabt und fragte mich, was ich die ganze Zeit gemacht habe.

Ich vermute folgendes, was zumindest die Fänge bzw. Nicht-Fänge im August erklären kann: Vielleicht ist die Wassetemperatur ein entscheidender Faktor. Das Wasser war im August sehr warm. Gefangen wurde offenbar nur (oder vor allem) im Bereich der Rinne (also eher ab 28 m abwärts). Wer also zu der Zeit z.B. die Sommer-Plätze des Agelführers abgeklappert hat war dann vielleicht eher zu flach unterwegs. Und Postings von solchen Kollegen habe ich auch gelesen, die dann Schneider waren.

Kann das sein?


----------



## Multe (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: dorschangeln vor langeland?*

Hej Greenhorn, wir waren den ganzen August ( *2008* ) in Spodsbjerg und haben, wenn es das Wetter bzw. die zum Teil sehr starke Strömung es erlaubte, sehr gut gefangen. Mit 2 Personen hatten wir so um die 25 Dorsche (alle über 55cm ) in ca. 4 Stunden. Es waren auch sehr viele über 80cm dabei sowie Dorsche von 95 + 97cm .
Plattfische liefen besonders gut.
Die Fische fingen wir ALLE in einer Tiefe von 25 m und tiefer. Da alle Dorsche die Bäuche voller Krebse hatten, durfte man den Köder nicht bewegen. Die Angler, die jetzt normal gepilkt haben, kamen alle mit sehr wenig oder ohne Fisch zurück. Deshalb ist ein Gespräch mit anderen Angelkollegen ( auch wenn es eine Frau ist ) sehr von Vorteil. Von den Plätzen die im Angelführer stehen halte ich nicht sehr viel. Ich habe in all den Jahren einige gute Stellen gefunden die ich in der Regel bei jeder Tuor anfahre. 
Mitte März starten wir die nächste Tour und dann sind wir wieder im August auf der Insel.
Mal sehen was das Frühjahr an Mefos bringt, denn die Dänen sind schon gut am Fangen. 
Gruß Multe


----------

